# DIY Homemade Slide Fire (bumpfire) stock for AK-47



## MasterGunsmith (Mar 26, 2012)

*DIY Homemade Slide Fire (bumpfire) stock for AK-47*

Materials Required:
1. Tapco Inrafuse Stock $49.00
2. Two 'L' brackets $2.50
3. Screws $0.50
4. Can of matte black spray paint $2.00
Total: $54









1. Mount Intrafuse Stock to your AK-47

2. Remove the Stock Retaining Latch. Rotate the nut on the latch until you see the slot, there is a roll pin in this slot, tap out the roll pin, then unscrew the nut. The latch will now slide off.

3. Now that you have the latch off file down the edges (so that when assembled the latch can be pulled down and rotated sideways holding the latch open, thus allowing the stock to slide freely)

4. Reassemble the latch (don't for get to put the roll pin back in) and check the function as described above.

5. Remove rear sling swivel

6. Bend 'L' Bracket as seen in photo (using a vise to bend works best)

7. Line up the hole in the 'L' Bracket with sling swivel hole in the stock and screw together.

8. Drill hole in pistol grip, and screw 'L' Bracket to pistol grip (remove the original pistol grip screw and nut, the idea is to make the pistol grip and buttstock into one piece that slides freely back and forth on the Buffer Tube aka. stock extension).

9. cut a piece of an 'L' Bracket for use as a finger rest, screw it into the side of the pistol grip.

10. Spray paint to make it look good and protect the steel 'L' Bracket.
It is now ready to fire. If you wish to not bumpfire, all you've got to do is rotate the Stock Retaining latch around and let it spring back into place (this will lock up the stock so that you can shoot regularly).



















Notice the Stock Retaining latch is rotated side ways in the open position (ready to bumpfire).

[url="http://www.slidefiresolutions.com/BATFE.pdf"]http://www.slidefiresolutions.com/BATFE.pdf
Approval Letter from the BATFE for the "Slide Fire System"





I made a video showing how it works





here is me shooting it!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Good deal, nice video also. Also, thank you for posting the BATFE letter.


----------



## kodiesmith (Jun 3, 2012)

hi just passed by here and i find it interesting ..this pictures is really interesting very nice...


----------

